# March Challenge



## henton49er (2 Mar 2014)

While the judge is contemplating the entries for February, here is something to get your brain cells going ... The March Challenge.   

The March Challenge is a themed challenge entitled “Smaller than a Matchbox”. You may enter any turned item or items within the overall size restrictions; both faceplate and “between centres” (or both) turned items are acceptable. Paul Hannaby has kindly agreed to judge this month’s Challenge, and there will be a plaque for first place, kindly made for us by forum member Daven. Many thanks to both!! =D> =D> 

*Challenge Requirements: Smaller than a matchbox*

This month’s rules are:-

The Challenge is open to anyone and everyone
Your entry must be new and made specifically for the Challenge
Entries must be turned on a lathe using woodturning tools.
The maximum size allowed for your turning(s) is a matchbox size (defined as 15mm by 35mm by 50mm maximum dimensions :shock: :shock. If you submit more than one item, all items must fit together within the maximum dimensions. (e.g. a miniature cup and saucer must still fit within the maximum dimensions with the cup sat on the saucer; a pair of items can each be 50mm high, but when stood side by side can only be 35mm wide in total and 15mm deep in total; you can see that a bowl can at most be 35mm in diameter and 15mm high to comply with the dimensions)

No decoration, colouring, piercing, adornment, pyrography or texturing is allowed. We want to see your turning abilities!! Beads, coves etc are a normal part of woodturning and are acceptable.

Please post 3 images of your work along with a brief note about how you made it, what tools and finish you used, what wood you used and the object’s dimensions etc.

1 showing a general view
1 showing a top view
1 showing a bottom view
A fourth photo may be provided to show any particular feature of your entry (optional)

As the items being turned are small, close up photos will be required such that the items sensibly fill the photograph area. Please include a readily identifiable item in your photos as a guide to size (e.g. part of a tape measure or a 20p coin). [Hint: if your camera does not do close-ups, try photographing at a larger image size and then cropping the image to the required size so that your entry fills the image submitted.]. In the February Challenge some entrants posted more than the required three pictures. [-X [-X [-X Please keep to the required number for fairness to all entrants!!

Image size - please use image size 640 x 480 0.3 mp, as in previous challenges

Please upload your pictures and description between 10pm on the 27th March and 10pm on the 29th March. 

Please also send me a PM giving me your own opinions of 1st, 2nd and 3rd places amongst the entries (other than your own) between 10pm on 29th March and 10pm on 31st March (for me to compile the entrants’ scoring).

Any queries or questions on this month’s Challenge, please use this thread to ask.


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2014)

Pity Graham (OldSoke) is no longer active, we might have seen a whole dinner set.


----------



## Soylent1 (2 Mar 2014)

Just a quick question about the photograph rules.

If your piece consists of two items e.g. the miniature cup and saucer. Will you be allowed to take three pictures of each individual piece and also a general photo of the items together? Sorry to be a pain!

Tony


----------



## Woodmonkey (2 Mar 2014)

Looks like I'll need some smaller jaws for my chuck...


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Mar 2014)

now where's me glasses!


----------



## nev (2 Mar 2014)

Woodmonkey":22nctgf2 said:


> Looks like I'll need some smaller jaws for my chuck...



Joking aside 

If anyone does only have a larger jaw setup, you can make your own collet jaws simply enough. Mount a piece of preferably hard wood in your jaws , drill a small hole (to hold stock of e.g. 8, 10, 12mm ) through the piece with drill mounted in tail stock. remove from jaws and cut lengthways with a wide blade. return to jaws and as you tighten so the hole gets smaller and clamps the tiny stock. Simples 





and other solutions ... http://www.davidreedsmith.com/articles/ ... eedles.htm


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2014)

And you don't actually need small chucks or collets to do miniature items.



 <<<Linky Img.


----------



## Spindle (2 Mar 2014)

CHJ":1kjqp9jl said:


> And you don't actually need small chucks or collets to do miniature items.



And glue chucks are your friend  

Regards Mick


----------



## Dalboy (2 Mar 2014)

At least I have this to help


----------



## heatherw (2 Mar 2014)

Can you do miniature turning with normal sized tools?


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2014)

heatherw":3sj70yu4 said:


> Can you do miniature turning with normal sized tools?


Yes, look at the linked thread in my image above.
But you can also make all sorts of little 'get in there' tools from such things as masonry nails etc.

This is an image of Graham using such.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Mar 2014)

heatherw":bfz8tuc3 said:


> Can you do miniature turning with normal sized tools?



Yes you can to a point I turned this finial nothing more than 2 skew chisels 3/4" and 1/2" skew.





Also my entry for the march comp which I have to re-turn as I managed to break it just came in from the shed so will start again tomorrow. All that I have used on that is parting tool 1/4" spindle gouge and my 3/4" and 1/2" skew sorry no photo's don't want to give too much away.





.


----------



## henton49er (2 Mar 2014)

CHJ":36yxeax7 said:


> ..... we might have seen a whole dinner set.



That's an idea for next year, Chas!!


----------



## henton49er (2 Mar 2014)

Soylent1":21d0jad2 said:


> Just a quick question about the photograph rules.
> 
> If your piece consists of two items e.g. the miniature cup and saucer. Will you be allowed to take three pictures of each individual piece and also a general photo of the items together? Sorry to be a pain!
> 
> Tony



Hi Tony,

I think you should be able to photograph each small element in the same photo, so three in total is the required number, please.


----------



## henton49er (2 Mar 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":1fcuuy7q said:


> now where's me glasses!



Bob, if you only need glasses, then it's probably too big. Try a decent sized magnifying glass once you have your glasses on - that should be about right. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## henton49er (2 Mar 2014)

Dalboy":24elg984 said:


> Also my entry for the march comp which I have to re-turn as I managed to break it just came in from the shed so will start again tomorrow. All that I have used on that is parting tool 1/4" spindle gouge and my 3/4" and 1/2" skew sorry no photo's don't want to give too much away.
> .



I hope that is not your entry, Dalboy; it is clearly over 2" long (which makes it more than the allowed 50mm)! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dalboy (2 Mar 2014)

henton49er":1nd5gn35 said:


> Dalboy":1nd5gn35 said:
> 
> 
> > Also my entry for the march comp which I have to re-turn as I managed to break it just came in from the shed so will start again tomorrow. All that I have used on that is parting tool 1/4" spindle gouge and my 3/4" and 1/2" skew sorry no photo's don't want to give too much away.
> ...



I could just chop a bit off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## henton49er (3 Mar 2014)

I have been asked by one potential entrant if an additional photo can be provided for the specific project that he has in mind. So that he is able to show his entry in the best possible light, I have agreed to this. 

I have therefore amended the Challenge rules for this month to allow a fourth photo if required by all entrants (but left the inclusion of a fourth photo as optional, not compulsory).


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Mar 2014)

I was afraid you were gunna say that....doh


----------



## sammo (3 Mar 2014)

I really like the challenges that are specific - this one leaves to much to the imagination; will try not to spend all of March thinking about what to make... Perhaps a mini version of the fisherman's priest.... for the dispatch of minnows and sticklebacks.....


----------



## nev (4 Mar 2014)

Mike, just to confirm (and eliminate most of my ideas) the_ finished and assembled item_ must fit in the 'matchbox'?

so I cannot for example make a something that folds down into the box but is bigger once unfolded?

or

create an army of mini lego figures?


----------



## henton49er (4 Mar 2014)

nev":26v5y8k0 said:


> Mike, just to confirm (and eliminate most of my ideas) the_ finished and assembled item_ must fit in the 'matchbox'?


You are correct, nev. If, for example, you made one of your little racing cars, the whole car plus driver etc would need to fit into the given dimensions. 



nev":26v5y8k0 said:


> so I cannot for example make a something that folds down into the box but is bigger once unfolded


Afraid not.



nev":26v5y8k0 said:


> or create an army of mini lego figures?


Yes, if they all fit into the matchbox dimensions when assembled.


----------



## Distinterior (15 Mar 2014)

I assume the item doesn't need to be made of wood, as long as it is turned with wood turning tools....???

Tim.


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (15 Mar 2014)

Yay! Dunnit! Must try to remember to enter this month. Very fiddly so it was.


----------



## henton49er (16 Mar 2014)

Distinterior":3kcaycqh said:


> I assume the item doesn't need to be made of wood, as long as it is turned with wood turning tools....???
> 
> Tim.



As this is a woodturning challenge, your assumption is incorrect. Wood, please!!


----------



## Distinterior (17 Mar 2014)

henton49er":2iqay9mt said:


> Distinterior":2iqay9mt said:
> 
> 
> > I assume the item doesn't need to be made of wood, as long as it is turned with wood turning tools....???
> ...



Ok, my apologies


----------



## Woodmonkey (20 Mar 2014)

Found a perfect piece of wood for the challenge today - a little burr from a plum tree which has been kicking around for ages...







Armed with a hot glue gun purchased from Aldi today there's no stopping me now!


----------



## sammo (23 Mar 2014)

Been a very busy month, had something part finished early in the month, but it was frankly horrid, so want to start over, but not had much shed time, then of course this weekend I end up laid low with a cold..... Excuses, excuses.... Must get something turned by Thursday.....

:-(


----------



## Dalboy (23 Mar 2014)

sammo":cese027u said:


> Been a very busy month, had something part finished early in the month, but it was frankly horrid, so want to start over, but not had much shed time, then of course this weekend I end up laid low with a cold..... Excuses, excuses.... Must get something turned by Thursday.....
> 
> :-(


You are not the only one except with me it is without the cold must finish my project. Also the great grandson comes around saterdays and want to make things in the shed. But I should be able to get the comp piece finished in the next couple of days. ANYONE got a very small spiralling tool :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 Mar 2014)

don't forget Dal...no texturing is allowed!


----------



## Dalboy (23 Mar 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":2gw8j4f7 said:


> don't forget Dal...no texturing is allowed!



Said with a little tongue in cheek after I made the fancy fisherman's priest.

Mind you I wouldn't mind seeing how smaller spiral I could make now there's a challenge


----------

